# The thought was there but didn't do it!



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I have warned myself, not to do something or take some precaution and went ahead with whatever I was trying to do. Most of the time it worked out ok, there have been times that I have not listened to my own common sense trying to talk sense to me, resulting in wounds and scars.

Yesterday was one of those times, I was making a quick notch in a 2x4, using a circular saw, it was on a wet piece of 2x4 for a quick fix to a already water logged situation in the rain. So I take the 2x4 in the garage put in vice for this edge notch. I tell myself to slip on my safety glasses, glance around my bench, don't see them, so go ahead and start cutting. Making several slit cuts to then knock out, I have my head down lower than normal trying to see how deep I was cutting on back side of wood, and BAM, a chunk of wood hits me in the eye.

When I went into the house yelling for my wife to get the eye wash, she came to help but was she mad when she found out I wasn't wearing safety glasses. Fortunately after several rinses the litle chunk washed out of my eye, but it was sure sore for awhile and continues to hurt some today and is a watery.

BUT this isn't the first time that small voice tried to get my attention in my thick head. Normally I am a fairly safe operator, using precautions and even thinking of the what-ifs just in case and take those precautions too. Heck from my Navy training, safety is stressed, I always have a survival packet and know where the emergency exits are on every boat or ship I have been on either fishing vessels or cruise ships. On land I take extra clothes in case of rain, and shoes that I can comfortably walk in in case the car breaks down, or my little emergency tool pouch. But as I said yesterday's little mishap is not the first time I got those warning bells and ignored them. I have scars on my hand from trying to hold an over sized battery cable with one hand and attempting to drill a larger post hole in the soft postholder material, with my body half upside down, and head down under the deck of my fishing boat. When the drill bit caught hard and the torque of the drill managed to wrap the heavy battery cable and my fingers into the spinning drill bit. It was no fun being upside down yelling for help when no one could hear me watching blood drip from the meat chewed down to the bone, pinned because my free hand had to hold the drill to keep it from twisting harder into the damaged flesh. I think it was like 30 minutes before my wife decided to check on me. 

That voice has saved me many times, and I can't explain why at times I have ignored it. Better off listening to that voice and having to do something extra that takes a little longer to be safe, than regretting not listening and suffering from a wound or worse.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep!

Cardinal rules.

Safety glasses always.

No alcohol.

If it doesn't feel right, STOP......and re think it.

These are the ones I've always been able to abide by, I'm sure there are others.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Yep!
> 
> Cardinal rules.
> 
> ...


+1

Ear protection is a lot cheaper than $3500 for hearing aids.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

rrich said:


> +1
> 
> Ear protection is a lot cheaper than $3500 for hearing aids.


Huh?

I knew I was forgeting atleast one.

Hearing protection was one I never used, I have been for a few years now..... but it may be too late.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Huh?
> 
> I knew I was forgeting atleast one.
> 
> Hearing protection was one I never used, I have been for a few years now..... but it may be too late.



It's never too late. I am much more comfortable when the sound is muted out as well, it lets me concentrate better.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

safety glasses are a must, they only issued me 2 eyes and it not like A hearing aid where I can go buy eye sight. 
*Oh and push sticks:icon_smile:*


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Recently my 7 yo grandson and I were building a birdhouse. I'm being careful. Only hand tools. Grandson drove a nail that entered the hole where the bird would enter. I took my clippers and clipped the nail. Done this many times and the nail just falls away. This one shot like a bullet and just missed his eye. I apologized to him and said grandpa just made a big mistake. Luckily he didn't rat me out to my son and dil but the following week we were working again and he asked for safety glasses. Lesson learned.


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad you are ok.

Consider this hearing protection I bought at woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081465/31298/SensGard-SG31-Hearing-Protection.aspx

I don't like bulky earmuffs either, so I bought these. They are great. Not heavy at all or earmuff-like, but they cancel out machine whine and harmful noise very well but leave you able to hear everyday sounds like talking.

And - no alcohol. That ain't happening :no::no:

I won't get drunk but Ill have a light beer in the shop while I am working. No more than one though - but thats not just in a shop, I don't drink more than one


----------

